# Pigeons and ducks as friends?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

On the Boston Common and adjoining Public Gardens, there are scores of pigeons, ducks, sparrows and swans that live and eat side by side...

I noticed that the pigeons and ducks seem to get on very well- in fact youll often see resting pigeons sitting right next to resting ducks. It could be a case where these two bird species don't see each other as a threat- or perhaps they enjoy one anothers company..

Its a funny thing to see 15 sleeping ducks, and several sleeping pigeons in the middle of a duck crowd- For those of you who have pigeons and ducks- do they get along? Do you suppose its possible for inter bird species friendships to form?
A friend insists birds lack the intelligence to form friendships, but I think they do and they can form friendships.....

regards

TCS


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Interesting observation, as I've also seen waterbirds and pigeons all tucking in to corn together at one of our riverside greens.

A while back, I did see a solitary pigeon squaring up to three ducks in defense of his pile of corn at my local wildfowl reserve, but they do appear to mix OK, and both groups have more problem with bullying by the Canada geese from what I've seen.

I do doubt birds forming friendships in anything like the same way that humans - or dogs, for an animal example - will do. I don't doubt, though, that different species can live in comparative harmony if there is no need to compete over habitat or food sources. 

Within a species the whole behavioral thing is, I believe, driven by their natural instincts and 'the way they are made'. I see pigeons on my balcony fighting beak to beak over a roosting spot, or facing up to each other over a mate - but the same birds will peacefully eat side by side or lounge around together in the sunshine after a bath. Unlike people, they don't bear grudges 

John 

Pigeons and ducks feeding together..


----------

